# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Ervaringen gevraagd Lichen Planus,wie?

## cornelia49

Hallo

Wie heeft ervaring met de huidaandoening: lichen planus?
Een paar weken geleden is bij mij de diagnose gesteld van deze aandoening.
Graag een reaktie van lotgenoten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Cornelia,

Vervelend dat jij de diagnose lichen planus hebt gekregen.  :Frown: 
Op dit forum staan er verschillende posts over lichen planus; 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (ervaring)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (ervaring)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (ervaring)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (therapie)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (ervaring)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (ervaring)
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=lichen (therapie)
Misschien dat je daar vind wat je zoekt?
Krijg je ook zalf of iets dergelijks om de aandoening te verlichten of te behandelen?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## cornelia49

Hallo Luuss

Bedankt dat je zo snel reageert op mijn berichtje.
Ik ga op het forum lezen en kijken of ik er wat mee kan.
Ik heb een creme gekregen genaamd: betamethason. Dat is tegen de jeuk.
Ik heb dit nog niet gebruikt.
Het vervelende is dat het ook in mijn mond zit en dat is soms pijnlijk als ik eet.
Groet en nogmaals bedankt. Cornelia.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Cornelia,
Graag gedaan hoor voor mijn snelle reactie  :Wink: 
De meeste posts mbt lichen planus gaan inderdaad over de mond...
Ik hoop dat je een oplossing vind tussen de posts  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!
Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## USACowboyGirl

Hoi Cornelia, 
Vervelend zeg die diagnose! 
Een vriend van mij wordt momenteel onderzocht op dit zelfde maar dan handen en voeten. Ik kwam al googelend op een site van een Indiaase homeopathische arts http://www.lichenplanus.com/app/lichen+planus.asp. Ik wil er met KLEM bij vermelden dat dit een losse tip is, ik vond dit zelf gisteravond! Maar ik heb nog geen onderzoek naar deze beste man gedaan en heb dus geen enkel idee of het echt is of een charlatan!!
Maar ik wil je het iig meegeven. Veel succes!! En sterkte

----------


## aukjeoosterloo

hallo cornelia ik heb al 3 en half jaar lichenplanus aan de binnenkant van mijn bovenlip het begon ook bij mij op mijn 49 soms heb ik het idee dat het komt door de overgang maar volgens de arts is dat het niet. het enige wat bij mij hielp was negatison maar dit medicijn heeft veel bijwerkingen ben er nu net 3 maand mee gestopt en delichenplanus komt weer helemaal terug nu ook in onderlip en wangen balen dus moet weer wat anders zoeken ik heb op advies van de arts neusspray gekregen dit helpt wel iets als ik het er op spuit als je dit wil gebuiken dan moet je het maar zeggen dan geef ik je het merk hopen dat er iets voor wordt gevonden als ik iets anders vindt wat werkt mail ik het wel groetjes aukje

----------


## mammalou

Hey Cornelia .....ik heb sinds twee jaar lichenplanus .....aan mijn schaamlippen .....mijn ene schaamlip is al verschrompeld ....jeuk en pijn ...ik kan ook niet meer fietsen ....
vreselijke pijn op het zadel ....ik heb ook een hormoon zalf betamethason....het helpt voor de jeuk ....maar ik probeer het zo weinig mogelijk te gebruiken .....

Lief rode zwaai ....Mammalou ...

----------


## aukjeoosterloo1958

> Hallo
> 
> Wie heeft ervaring met de huidaandoening: lichen planus?
> Een paar weken geleden is bij mij de diagnose gesteld van deze aandoening.
> Graag een reaktie van lotgenoten.


Hallo zelf heb ik lichenplanus aan de binnenkant van mijn bovenlip ook van alles geprobeerd, negatison hielp het beste dat kreeg ik van ziekenhuis maar medicijn had heel veel bijwerkingen wat nog erger was als de kwaal daarom ermee gestopt.
Zelf gebruik ik gengigel, er is gel of spray hier houd ik het aardig rustig mee zodat het niet meer zo'n pijn doet en heeft geen bijwerkingen.
Het proberen waard toch je kan het via de computer bestellen op apothekers.nl
Heel veel sucses aukje

----------

